# two PGs and two six-mans in one team



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Payton and Cassell

DMason and Redd

will bucks make the playoffs?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Im very unhappy with Redd being a bench pplayer. He should be in starting 5 as SG. Hes worth it.

And Bucks, they probably will make playoffs, but wont go further first round.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

they are as good as 76ers.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

they definitely need to make a trade

all 4 of those guys should be starting
gary payton is one of the best point guards in the game
sam cassell is a good point guard as well
michael redd can shoot the lights out
desmond mason can jump through the roof and as my favorite player i think he will be a good, solid, swingman in the years to come

oh and to answer your question, yes, i think they can and will make the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well nothing can be done until the season is over and somebody will definitely not be here


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

who do you think will go? and what will they get in return?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*LOL*

Yea, the Bucks will hold on to there last grip at the playoff seed, but the Bucks will be eliminated in the first round because of Gary Payton. Michael Redd needs to start and they have no use for Desomond Mason, they would advance farther in the playoffs if they didn't make this trade. If they were gonna trade a calibur of a player like Ray Allen they needed to get a big man probably at the 4 because of the lack of 5's in the league.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, no need to make a trade until its clear what Payton's gonna do. If he leaves (probably >50/50), then they can use some of the cap room to pick up a big man. With Cassell back to PG, they can start him, Redd, Mason, Thomas, and a center.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Well, no need to make a trade until its clear what Payton's gonna do. If he leaves (probably >50/50), then they can use some of the cap room to pick up a big man. With Cassell back to PG, they can start him, Redd, Mason, Thomas, and a center.


Either way its looking good for Milwaukee


----------

